# HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, Im not a pro, so I am asking for help. What would I need to run a wet 50 shot of nitrous on my 2.0L AEG, Engine is completely stock, just give me ideas of what I will need and why, lets keep it on the cheap and safe.
Here is what I was thinking of using:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=true


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (OmegaX1)*

I would use this system to smoke a couple of damn hondas


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (OmegaX1)*

no


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (Mucci)*

dont go cheap







yes it can handle a 50 shot!!!but i would go with a better kit.run a direct port,and wet is the way to go..


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (Mucci)*

Im asking for help not what you think


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (redskins98)*

what do you mean
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (redskins98)*

Gimme some suggestions on a good kit, keep it from $350-500, It has to be a wet shot, and 50


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (OmegaX1)*

woops typo 350-600


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (OmegaX1)*

Nitrous is like steroids for your car. And I can tell watching fast and the furious is the extent of your nitrous knowledge so I suggest you do some hardcore research before deciding to blow your motor up.


----------



## GreenGolflll (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (Mucci)*

bad idea overall...espeically cause you own a 2.0L
if you want to blow your motor up, cool, hope you got extra money to spend...
waste of time, get an intake, exhaust and computer chip, maybe even a cam...
do things right the first time...NAWWWZZZZ is for hondas.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (Mucci)*

I know that is you dont run too high of a shot you should be good, Dry shot can easily tear it and a wet shot on a car with 30,000 is mostly safe


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!! Nitrous on a Mk4 Jetta 2.0L AEG (OmegaX1)*

whatever man, it's your car.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

i ran a 65shot dry on my 2.0l with the stock 3bar fpr just fine. you'll be fine with a wet shot. best company out there is nitrous express. look on ebay for some deals. tap the hole for the nozzle about 4inches past the MAF and before the T-Body. IM me if you need help. ill take care of you.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

Thanks I will


----------



## 1bad bora (Aug 30, 2006)

seriously INTAKE AND EXHAUST will bump ya a noticable amount...or you can go the way i did and apperantly alot of ya did and do a TURBO. ended up costing me 2K and i have probably 200whp out of a WRX turbo and its constant power not just short bursts......you can make an intake and exhaust for less than $600. but whaterver man it is your car.....i just dont want to have to say I TOLD YOU SO. good luck man.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (1bad bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bad bora* »_seriously INTAKE AND EXHAUST will bump ya a noticable amount...or you can go the way i did and apperantly alot of ya did and do a TURBO. ended up costing me 2K and i have probably 200whp out of a WRX turbo and its constant power not just short bursts......you can make an intake and exhaust for less than $600. but whaterver man it is your car.....i just dont want to have to say I TOLD YOU SO. good luck man.

cost me under $1000


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

there are 3 AEGs near my home running nitrous. nothing wrong with them, and one has 170 something K miles on it. Good luck


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

its been said before
"Babys get the bottle, real men get blown"

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nitrous is lame.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nitrous is lame.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mucci)*

ahahah i think it's pretty cool.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (TheBeliever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBeliever* »_dank nugs 

your "location" says it all.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

nothing wrong with a little nitrous.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Like a wiseman once said "Dubs and pot go together like peanut butter and jelly".
But, i digress.
I think nitrous is just as legit as a cam, or a turbo, or whatever. It's a power adder and it's cheap. If you have a controlled trigger finger i don't see what would be so bad with running it. I wouldn't recommend it on an AEG just because it's such a weak motor.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (TheBeliever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBeliever* »_Like a wiseman once said "Dubs and pot go together like peanut butter and jelly".
But, i digress.
I think nitrous is just as legit as a cam, or a turbo, or whatever. It's a power adder and it's cheap. If you have a controlled trigger finger i don't see what would be so bad with running it. I wouldn't recommend it on an AEG just because it's such a weak motor.

Nitrous is as legit as a turbo? Thats appauling. If your so into power for cheap then why didnt you buy a Honda instead?
Could it be because you wanted something a bit more tastefull? 
Incase your missing the analogy:
Honda : NAWZ
VW : Things not lame
Like a diamond, turbo's are forever. Yet an empty bottle leaves your pants around your ankles.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

I was looking into nitrous for a while.
I almost bought a zex 82016. It is made for the VW's. I believe its all plug in, no messy switches to adjust.
http://www.nlmotoring.com/inde...=3097


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (TheBeliever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBeliever* »_
hahahah if i was so into power for cheap why am i such an avid "all motor 8v" enthusiast? why did i spend $500 for all motor setup that gave me 20whp when i could have peiced together a turbo setup for a little more than that? 
Could it be.... that i'm not into power for cheap? nah, that can't possibly be it.















You have to EARN every HP out of an ABA motor and that's the fun of it for me.
You don't know, so shut up.








_Modified by TheBeliever at 10:23 AM 10-5-2006_

Nitrous isn't All Motor - and it DEFINITLY isn't "earning" every HP. If anything it's exactly the opposite of that.
And I'll disregaurd that last statement seeing as it was completely jouvenille.


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mucci)*

alright man, i could argue with that, but there's no right answer. 
agree to disagree.


----------



## domin4nt (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mucci)*

I don't usually respond to these threads cause it's a waste of my time. But I can't resist today.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Nitrous isn't All Motor - and it DEFINITLY isn't "earning" every HP. If anything it's exactly the opposite of that.
And I'll disregaurd that last statement seeing as it was completely jouvenille.

He never said nitrous was all motor, he stated "..."all motor 8v" enthusiast? why did i spend $500 for all motor setup that gave me 20whp". 
Maybe I missed it but he didn't say Nitrous was all motor. He also says that you have to earn every HP out of an ABA. He didn't say Nitrous is earning HP. Read then speak.
Some people like nitrous, some people like VR6's, some like HONDA's.!
Oh god what are we to do, get over it. This thread started as a question regarding what he should use in his engine lets get back to that topic already.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (domin4nt)*

My mistake. I mixed him up with the creator of the thread - which is why I was arguing with what I thought was his decision to go on the bottle after just explaining that he was an "all motor" enthusiast. Which understandably did not make a lick of sense to me.
But my mistake - so I retract my previous statement.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*

if you plan on nitrous, do no more than a 50 shot, wet, on your motor. make sure you have abottle heater as well, its one of the most important add ons to a nitrous kit. i personally feel it should come with every kit.
put the nozzle 4-6inches infront of your throttle body, put the correct jets into the nozzle, and make sure you run a wot switch, not a push botton setup. 
my best suggestion, is to familiarize yourself a bit more with nitrous and its pros and cons prior to using it. ive been through good and bad using nitrous, and ive been doing it for 5 years.
any questions,lmk


----------

